# Koda the doxiepoo



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Koda the young puppy my mom got. He is getting so big! When I don't see him for a few days I can really see him growing!

He doesn't sit still for long so I don't have many good pics of him. 





































I cut his nails today


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is SO cute!! I want to snuggle him.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Koda has the most adorable face!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That is one of the CUTEST puppies I have ever seen!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dachshunds (and doxie mixes) have such expressive eyes. So much so that they use them to get away with murder. Sure he may look all cute and innocent but he is a firecracker. He bounces off everything. Its amazing that I got pictures in focus at all. LOL


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

OMG he is so freakin cute!!!! I just want to squeeze and pinch that little face


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Dachshunds (and doxie mixes) have such expressive eyes. So much so that they use them to get away with murder. Sure he may look all cute and innocent but he is a firecracker. He bounces off everything. Its amazing that I got pictures in focus at all. LOL


That's so funny. I was thinking that he's got a little bit of feisty showing in his eyes. 
Well if he's anything like Shelby he will use them A LOT!! I swear she sees my husband and this is what I imagine runs through her mind. " I'm just so cute I can get him to give me whatever I want". "Dads such a sucker, I will give him just enough attention and kisses for me to get the treats then I'm done with him!" LOL


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cute dog!


----------

